# Can I use a 100g air pump for..



## Feesh (May 6, 2016)

Can I use 2 gang valves with aqueon 100g air pump for a 33g which has a sand fall, and four or five 10 gallon tanks for their separate sponge filters

If anyone has had experience with multiple gang valves for multiple tanks on a single air pump I'd like to hear your experience.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

You'll have to play around with it a bit but it should work. Air travels in the least resistance 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

